# Higher Ups



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Had to change a hot water circulation pump in a paper mill today. Went through all the red tape to get in, test,vechile checks the works. Finally got into to go to work. The guy takes me in the room where the heater is set and I almost hit the floor! This thing is in bad shape. They have tied stainless lines onto the tank, along with copper. No dielectic unions. Electroylis has set in on a major scale. The outer shell of the tank is rotting out. I can stick my finger through the metal and touch the interior of the tank. Gas fired 100gal commercial rudd heater. Installed in 04. The relief valve was broken and the tempature was on up there on the discharge side, they had it bumped way up. We had to lock the dissconnect out for the pump and I valved off the heater. Locked the gas out too. I wanted to condem it. The higher ups had other ideas.:furious: They agreed that we needed to change the t&p valve and make "it safe" I told them that they needed a new heater.... like yesterday. Of course that didnt go too well. I also let them know that if the heater isnt replaced then they have a huge liability on their hands. Asked them if they saw the episode of Myth Busters when they blew up water heaters. I think the 50s flew about 300ft in the air and demolished the building they built around it, no telling what a 100 would do. I left my locks on it and told them that I would be back tom. to see what they wanted to do. Im sure they just want the t&p replaced but they have other issues as well. I didnt make too many friends today but it comes down to the fact that my company will not be liable for what happens to the heater. I have told them the situations and had them sign it. I want remove my locks untill they make me. I also told them if I was to bring this heater back up without the relief valve working and the heater exploded, I could never live with myself. They said they will take that into consideration.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Make sure you charge them every single minute it took for you to get in the door.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Cheap jerks....stick to your guns, you are the professional, you make the call. You handled it well, if they don't like your opinion, they can get someone else to jerry-rig it and then when it blows, its their liability, not yours.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats right. Some people just dont want to hear the "Safe" way to do things, they want cheap! BTW, I did see the mythbusters water heater episode. Amazing what it can do!


----------



## jeffc (Jul 8, 2008)

Bravo for you to tell them the truth and not bow to pressure. If they think your wrong tell em to google water heater or boiler explosion and they will find out what your talkin' about


----------



## bobdog (Jun 18, 2008)

possibly take it up with the plant safety officer or safety director, union shop steward,as it regards to working conditions, etc. I deal with the same issues in plants and manufactories, and try to reason with someone higher up the totem pole, documenting all along the way.


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

Have the local code enforcement make a courtesy call. 
I once walked into a home for disabled children and the place was disgusting. I saw crippled children laying on urine soaked mattresses on the floor. I was horrified at what I saw. I completed my service call and as I was pulling out of the driveway I alerted the authorities and they arrested the owners. 
Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

We installed a new t&p.... They brought the heater up. I wanted no part of it.


----------

